# May 09 Photo Challenge: "In the Garden"



## Chris of Arabia (May 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the March challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

The Photo Challenge this month is on the theme *"In the Garden"*

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is 31 May 2009
- The image can be no larger then *150KB**
- *Include your forum username* when submitting
- The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
- Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit *no more than one photo*
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
- The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
- Once created, *the voting poll will last for 7 days* before it closes automatically


>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*[NEW] Photo location (city, country)*:
*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "May '09 Challenge Submission"*

*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 14, 2009)

Well the number of entries is looking much better this time around, with 10 entries already. There's still plenty of time for the rest of you, so get shooting, and remember there are things other than flowers out there...


----------



## kwik (May 18, 2009)

And....i'm in on this one.


----------



## AlexColeman (May 20, 2009)

I am on it, except I got hurt trying to do my entry. I think I get a blood-drawn bonus.


----------



## jvw2941 (May 25, 2009)

AlexColeman said:


> except I got hurt trying to do my entry. I think I get a blood-drawn bonus.



haha what did you do fall in a rose bush?


----------



## AlexColeman (May 27, 2009)

jvw2941 said:


> AlexColeman said:
> 
> 
> > except I got hurt trying to do my entry. I think I get a blood-drawn bonus.
> ...



Close, it was less of a conventional garden plant.


----------



## ericgoethe (May 27, 2009)

when is/are the winner/Winners notified? and are there prizes?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 30, 2009)

Just a note for some of you who have entered photos for this - there are a few of you who have submitted images that are too big. You need to check your email inboxes and resize your submissions SOON, otherwise they will not be included in the voting poll. Please also check that nothing has gone into your anti-spam.


----------



## Ecas32 (May 30, 2009)

this is my first one im in on and i was so eager i went out and shot on a day that wasnt the best for photos lol. so anyways i got a bad photo in and only one entry allowed. 

ill just have to make sure i take my time on the next one lol


----------



## Spinach (May 31, 2009)

Well as it so happens, I'm just entering the art of photography, currently scrounging cameras from friends and family until i save up enough for my own (D5000 or D80) and I was just shooting a socials project in my friends backyard with his dads D5000 and decided to take some photos...
I found this contest last night and entered one of my pics! 
How do I know if you recieved my entry?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 31, 2009)

Spinach said:


> Well as it so happens, I'm just entering the art of photography, currently scrounging cameras from friends and family until i save up enough for my own (D5000 or D80) and I was just shooting a socials project in my friends backyard with his dads D5000 and decided to take some photos...
> I found this contest last night and entered one of my pics!
> How do I know if you recieved my entry?



I go and have a look and tell you yes or no...


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 31, 2009)

The answer is yes, it has been received


----------



## Spinach (May 31, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> The answer is yes, it has been received


Thanks!!!!
How many entries have you gotten?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 31, 2009)

Between 40 and 50 so far, and there are still a few hours to go for the stragglers.


----------



## kwik (Jun 1, 2009)

Close it early :lmao:


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

OK, all closed and we have a grand total of 49 entries this month. It's going to take me a little time to sort all of this out, so please bear with me.


----------



## eminart (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> OK, all closed and we have a grand total of 49 entries this month. It's going to take me a little time to sort all of this out, so please bear with me.


 
49?? Wow, the odds have gone down this month.


----------



## Carolina_Blue (Jun 1, 2009)

This should be interesting!  Kinda reminds me of trying wedding dresses...after the 5th one, I lose track of which one I liked!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

Your odds just improved - it was only 48 once I'd sorted through and downloaded them. Just have to upload to the gallery now and create the poll...


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 1, 2009)

my heads been so messed up this month i can't even remember which picture i entered or if i even got around to sending the email hah..


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

You did...


----------



## AlexColeman (Jun 1, 2009)

Did mine get in? I know we had problems w/ size, thanks.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

You did as well.


----------



## Lisa B (Jun 1, 2009)

Im not as troubled as i thought, then


----------



## Carolina_Blue (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Your odds just improved - it was only 48 once I'd sorted through and downloaded them. Just have to upload to the gallery now and create the poll...


 
With as many good ones posting here, my chances are about as good as winning the lotto!  But I'm excited to see the rest of the entries...truly, I don't believe mine is a winner at all!


----------



## Ecas32 (Jun 1, 2009)

for future reference-
if i enter a photo but take a better one before the deadline, could i send in the new one and get you to cancel the other one?


----------



## jvw2941 (Jun 1, 2009)

I was worried if my entry was used because we had problems with the link and all that. did you get the 2nd one?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes you're in there jvw2941 - I got things sorted out in the end - Gmail is none too helpful at times.

Ecas32 - so long as you make your mind up before the closing date, there's no reason why I couldn't accommodate that.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

I should also say that the In the Garden voting thread is up


----------



## eminart (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I should also say that the In the Garden voting thread is up


 
And it's a toughie.  There's a lot of nice images in there.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 1, 2009)

eminart said:


> And it's a toughie.  There's a lot of nice images in there.



Thanks for confirming that someone other than me can see the gallery.


----------



## Ecas32 (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Ecas32 - so long as you make your mind up before the closing date, there's no reason why I couldn't accommodate that.




dang i should of asked that earlier then.... i had one that could of competed for a win


----------

